# what is this weed



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

And more importantly what do bee's get from it, there is a couple of aches with this clover and dandilions and they are all over this.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Plantain. Lots of pollen


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Actually It is the sideways growing buckhorn plantain.:lpf:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Not smokeable. opcorn:


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

The leaves are GOOD for bee stings and other stuff..English Plantain


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Bees of SC said:


> The leaves are GOOD for bee stings and other stuff..English Plantain


It certainly is. My neighbor was over the other day, and before I could tell him "don't stand in front of the hives", he got stung. I have a couple small plantains in the yard so I pinched a leaf, crushed it, and rubbed it on his boo-boo. Instant relief, and he was impressed. 

Pity it's considered invasive in the US, I could use a whole block of it in my garden.


----------

